# Old Timer Bacon



## southoregonbob (Jun 13, 2020)

On a recent episode of the TV show Port Protection, Sam is shown making what he calls Old Timers Bacon out of ground pork. I want to try and make this myself but cannot find a recipe. I'm hoping one of the members here know of a good recipe I can use to make Old Timers Bacon on my Traeger Smoker.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 13, 2020)

If he is referring to the ground pork bacon I've read about you start off by making a sausage blend like you would stuff and cold smoke.... but instead of stuffing,  the sausage gets rolled out to something like an 8" X 8" X 1.5" square.  Lets say ground pork, salt, sugar, cure #1, icy water and any signature seasonings you like, for example black pepper, or fenugreek if you want a maple flavor.  The square is wrapped and rested overnight to firm up. 

The square gets cold smoked for 3  or 4 hours, then chilled, and the next day gets a hot smoked finish, but the internal only needs to be 155° because of the Cure #1.  This is chilled and sliced.   I guess it might resemble turkey bacon, or maybe jerky from the gun.  Anyway, it is pan fried just long enough to be slightly crispy on the edges.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

This is a mix I used from Owens BBQ . 





						Owen's BBQ Ground Formed Bacon
					

Finally got around to doing this . 12 lbs all pork . I don't fry test much anymore , but this was a new one for me , so I put a patty in the pan . Taste was good . Not like bacon but good . So I'm thinking , needs to be cured and smoked to be bacon . Should be good . Used 3 - 11 x 8 pans . About...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> This is a mix I used from Owens BBQ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is exactly like the photos in the article I read, only their mix had cure due to the long smoking times, and that cook made them square instead of a rectangle.  Using ground butt would be a healthier alternative to belly bacon.  Did you by any chance make a sandwich with them?  I could see a club or BLT.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

That has cure 1 in it . Yes good as a sandwich . Good stuff .


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> This is a mix I used from Owens BBQ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chopsaw, which Owen's seasoning did you use? I've always liked their Tatonka Dust.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> which Owen's seasoning


It's Ground formed bacon . It's on this page below . I just used the German Bologna , it's good too . 








						Ring/Smoked Seasoning
					

*For Summer Sausage mixes, click below




					www.owensbbq.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

If you want to make your own, from scratch, you can follow one of these below.
However this recipe is more of the flavor of a Good Beef Stick.
2 Different sizes Below (Step by Step):
Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)  
Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)

Bear


----------

